# New Heresy-Online Moderator - Skcuzzlebumm



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm happy to annouce that Heresy-Online is adding another mod to the team. Myself and Jezlad have invited Skcuzzlebumm the famous hip grinding stormtrooper who's very happy to take on the responsibility. 

He even offered to read the forum rules so he knows what he should be doing! Hopefully he'll bring some of his flukey dice rolling luck with him and it'll rub off on the rest of us at Heresy Online.

jigplums
Co-Administrator @ Heresy Online


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Gratz Skcuzz. You've been upgraded to a Veteran Sergeant. You now have access to the Armoury.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

and just for lee i present my famous avatar.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

when i look at that avatar i have a running commentry in my head that goes something like "yeah mumma, u like that dont ya, yeah, yeah, take it......"


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

how about this: http://stcallonme.ytmnd.com/

actually quite damn funny. BTW i am a sucker for random stuff like this on the net as you'll find out.

Also famous for been able to get a thread off topic in 0-5 posts :lol: 

(Promise to bring them back in line though)

.... so yes i am a mod, mmmm (serious face as he reads posts) mmmmm.

If anyone has any Q's re: tactics, tourney advice and painting don't hesitate to PM me as a prompt.

I've pretty much played with every 40k army there is and through that and having some pretty damn awesome gaming buddies can say i know the ins and outs of all the 40k armies (even some WFB but not many).

Tactics wise you will probably find that i always steer towards armies that are VERY well balanced and/or often require a little more gaming ability than cookie cutter 15 ass-cannon armies. I will harp on about balance in forces and not tailoring to suite opponents. Trust me on this it WILL make you a better player, been challenged in a game where you are set to loose and winning (i.e me and leejerrum at the heat or visa versa jigplums and me)(i know i mention these games a lot but ppl here know us all and they where every well played games agasint the odds respectivly) makes you a better gamer quicker than tailoring that cut n paste force for your lastest opponent.

Fluff wise i've been here since the dawn of time (Rouge trader) so am very much in the know on whats what in the 40k universe, and love to ramble about obsucre stuff.

Painting, mmm this is where me and Jigplums could be having a friendly clash. I'm not a golden daemon winning painter, i have friends who are, i aint. BUT i do paint armies very fast (my nids where done in essentially 3 weeks, most within 3 days!) and to extremely high standards. Wining numerous best armies and even been nomintated at the GT.
I'm not saying i'm some god but i know more dirty painting tricks than Lord Borak does fouls. If you want armies that look damn good on the board and can be painted fast by ppl of any level i'm your man.

Anything else? I like a good drink and a chat (as you have no doubt noticed also have a habit of not shutting up), so if you see me around (i aint that hard to miss i've been told) make sure to grab me for a pint and a banter.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sulk.

Ah, a bloodbowl reference!

Wouldn't beat me at Bloodbowl.

I was top 5 on Fummbl once. 

http://fumbbl.com/FUMBBL.php?page=coachinfo&coach=682

If you fancy a game anytime i'm up for it!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

You going to the gridion (BB GT) this year?

Am plannig to take my Flash Gitz down unless i end up getting totally corrupted by Nurgle.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

skcuzz, why would me and you clash on painting?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

i've heard and seen that you facy yourself as something of a guru yourself. Remember i lurk on just about every 40k forum there is - just not so much on those populated by meta-game-worshiping-above-all-else-chumps these days as i grew bored.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

lol i don't think i'm a guru....far from it 
In fact i'm usually a speed painter.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Congratz, Skcuzz!


----------

